# looking for a good gui ftp client!!!

## !

Hi

im looking for a gui ftp client that supports ssl(auth) and fxp transfer. Any ideas???

pz

!

----------

## YopWongSapn

gftp supports ssl, although I'm not sure about fxp as I've never had the need to use it.

----------

## Need4Speed

 *YopWongSapn wrote:*   

> gftp supports ssl, although I'm not sure about fxp as I've never had the need to use it.

 

Yeah fxp works fine with gftp.

----------

## YopWongSapn

 *Need4Speed wrote:*   

> Yeah fxp works fine with gftp.

 

Good to know.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !

hmm

isnt gftp just able to do sftp??? else tell me how?!?

or am I wrong that 

ssh = sftp

ssl = ftps ???

I tried alot of clients, kbear(no fxp), kasablanca(no ssl), AxYFTP(no ssl), cftp(no ssl), FTPCube (no ssl, fxp), ...

the only one that supports both is IglooFTP, but I dont like the fxp behaviour of it.

I thought maybe some of you know one that supports those two features.

pz

!

----------

## GLeZz

Kasablanca

a graphical ftp client for kde. among its features are support for ssl/tls encryption (both commands and data using auth tls, not sftp), fxp (direct ftp to ftp transfer) bookmarks, and queues.

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/pre1/11464-1.png

http://kasablanca.berlios.de/

----------

## YopWongSapn

 *! wrote:*   

> isnt gftp just able to do sftp??? else tell me how?!?
> 
> or am I wrong that 
> 
> ssh = sftp
> ...

 

You are correct there, sftp uses ssh.  However, gftp not only does sftp, but it also works for ftp (hence the name  :Wink: ).  As mentioned above, gftp will also do ftp + ssl, and fxp.

----------

## !

well none of all gui ftp clients that I have tried yet convinced me, so Ill step to the command line ones lftp or pftp  :Sad:  . Linux really sucks when it comes to gui ftp clients. Cant anybody code a gui for lftp/pftp???  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## YopWongSapn

 *! wrote:*   

> well none of all gui ftp clients that I have tried yet convinced me, so Ill step to the command line ones lftp or pftp  . Linux really sucks when it comes to gui ftp clients. Cant anybody code a gui for lftp/pftp???  

 

What are you having trouble with?  gftp will do everything you've said you're looking for, and then some.  Are you having trouble with usability, or the functions of the client(s)?

EDIT:  Another one you can try is good old putty.  It's in portage.

----------

## beandog

wine + filezilla

----------

## dewke

the only problem I have with gftp is that it crashes a lot.  Ncftp is much better IMO.

----------

## YopWongSapn

 *dewke wrote:*   

> the only problem I have with gftp is that it crashes a lot.  Ncftp is much better IMO.

 

Really?  I've been using gftp for almost 3 years now, and have never seen it crash.  Maybe I just have really good luck with it.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KePSuX

 *dewke wrote:*   

> the only problem I have with gftp is that it crashes a lot.  Ncftp is much better IMO.

 

I can't say I have had that problem either.

----------

## Clansman

kbear

----------

## neuron

I notice you said you've tried kasablanca, and it has no ssl, latest version does, the version in portage is quite old.

latest version looks very nice actually, considering trying it myself  :Smile: 

----------

## sendai

I use gftp without problems... 

If you don't like gftp or it hangs, can try this:

http://www.iglooftp.com/unix/

----------

## !

 *YopWongSapn wrote:*   

>  *! wrote:*   well none of all gui ftp clients that I have tried yet convinced me, so Ill step to the command line ones lftp or pftp  . Linux really sucks when it comes to gui ftp clients. Cant anybody code a gui for lftp/pftp???   
> 
> What are you having trouble with?  gftp will do everything you've said you're looking for, and then some.  Are you having trouble with usability, or the functions of the client(s)?
> 
> EDIT:  Another one you can try is good old putty.  It's in portage.

 

The problem is, how do I use SSL (AuthTLS) with gftp???

@GLeZz

Kasablanca is good, although i had problems with a prior version. eg. I couldnt access any ftp's from behind my router ... and alot of small things like some buttons didnt work 100% and the sites in site manager wasnt fully editable ... so there are quite a few things to make until it becomes a comfotable ftp client.

----------

## Greven

Which of these have ASCII/binary/auto mode...... gftp does not have this or maybe it's my version.

----------

## YopWongSapn

 *! wrote:*   

> The problem is, how do I use SSL (AuthTLS) with gftp???

 

You can find settings for SSL in the options dialog.  As for using it, I would rtfm...I've never had a need to use SSL, so I couldn't tell you exactly how to use it.

 *Greven wrote:*   

> Which of these have ASCII/binary/auto mode...... gftp does not have this or maybe it's my version.

 

It's in the FTP menu.  You have a choice between ASCII and Binary, although I'm not seeing an option for Auto.

----------

## RaZoR1394

I'm also having problems with gftp. It keeps crashing a lot. I tried Kasablanca and It's pretty good specially since I use KDE but it seems to have problems reporting the correct filesize on files bigger than 4GB. It seems it uploads them correctly though.

----------

## JeliJami

 *YopWongSapn wrote:*   

>  *! wrote:*   The problem is, how do I use SSL (AuthTLS) with gftp??? 
> 
> You can find settings for SSL in the options dialog.  As for using it, I would rtfm...I've never had a need to use SSL, so I couldn't tell you exactly how to use it.
> 
> 

 

at the far right, next to the password field, there's a combo box with the different options; use SSH2

----------

## Mgiese

 *YopWongSapn wrote:*   

>  *! wrote:*   well none of all gui ftp clients that I have tried yet convinced me, so Ill step to the command line ones lftp or pftp  . Linux really sucks when it comes to gui ftp clients. Cant anybody code a gui for lftp/pftp???   
> 
> What are you having trouble with?  gftp will do everything you've said you're looking for, and then some.  Are you having trouble with usability, or the functions of the client(s)?
> 
> EDIT:  Another one you can try is good old putty.  It's in portage.

 

gftp sux. in x86 systems its just laggy and on amd64 systems its crashing much to often...

----------

## Mgiese

 *dewke wrote:*   

> the only problem I have with gftp is that it crashes a lot.  Ncftp is much better IMO.

  is there a gui for ncftp ?

----------

## Gentree

 *dewke wrote:*   

> the only problem I have with gftp is that it crashes a lot.  Ncftp is much better IMO.

 

I've used gftp for years and liked the UI because it was like wsftp classic which I found very good.

In the last year I have found constant crashes , segfaults so frustrating I started using lftp, I was quicker and less frustrating.

Other having crashes please bugreport.

This is a great shame because it was great before becoming so unstable.

 :Cool: 

----------

## tylerwylie

People still use FTP?

SCP!!!

----------

## Tuxenstein

I love gftp and it's become a tool that (for the most) part I can't live without these days. However, while I had no problems with it in all the years I've worked with it, as of the last update, I'm another person it's been constantly crashing for.  :Sad: 

In visiting the site, it appears that it hasn't been updated in the past two years (along with, it seems, gftp). Does anyone know if the project is still being maintained?

----------

## katoda

I reccomend kftpgrabber - IMO very nice gui  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyker

Its a bit like TightVNC and the windows program PuTTY - They seem to be stalled  :Sad: 

Its a pity because, frankly, there aren't any graphical FTP(S)/HTTP(S)/SFTP clients anywhere near as good as gftp, at least that I've been able to find.

Its the closest thing I've seen on Linux to WinSCP, except WinSCP is waaaay better than gftp. (Heh, I remember someone asking about a WinSCP equiv. in another forum and someone told him/her to use KDE+fish. That's like telling an Opera/FF+Ext user to use Windows Explorer to browse the Internet!)

Edit: I somehow missed the above post! KFTPgrabber does indeed look dead spiffy!  :Very Happy:  I'm emerging it now... can't wait to try it out!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Cyker

Okay, its got some nice features, but it is a typical KDE app - The GUI elements take up too much space!

But it is good - It is as big a PITA to use as gftp, and has features like the queuing and FTP 'conversation' window.

Current noteable annoyances:

You can put a password on the bookmark file to encrypt it, but this requires you to use the whole KWallet system. If you don't want to use it, then the stupid program stores your sites with the password in plain view!

gftp at least 'crypted it so it wasn't immediately copyable!

Don't enable encryption and not put in a password - You will be forced to wipe the bookmark file because it won't recognise your null password.

I'm gonna try this for a few days, see how it compares with gftp...

----------

## Tuxenstein

Thanks for letting me know. Part of me misses having a stable version of gftp to use, but I may look into the program katoda recommended, kftpgrabber and see how that works out for me. :Smile: 

----------

## Mgiese

for ftp i am using now kasablanca, its stable as far as i checked, but there are two things missing, change user permissions and ssh

any suggestions ?

----------

